# Male molly for free pick up only



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone here live near South glens falls NY? I am getting rid of my male molly and I don't want to ship him


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

Is it just the one? I have never owned a Molly but am right in the area. Have you had it in a tank with a Betta? Why do you have to get rid of it?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Unity said:


> Is it just the one? I have never owned a Molly but am right in the area. Have you had it in a tank with a Betta? Why do you have to get rid of it?


I have him in with my sorority but after my female lyretail molly passed away he is completely fine.


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

PM'd


----------



## Unity (Mar 26, 2012)

Find a good home for your Molly yet?


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He is staying with me, I have him in a 6.6 gallon


----------

